# Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. März 2011)

Da für die kommende Saison ein neues Zelt angeschafft werden muß,  habe ich mich mal vorab informiert und den Markt im Netz abgeklappert.  Die finanzielle Schmerzgrenze liegt bei höchstens 400€ für Zelt und  Skin.

Nun sind die u.a. sind in die engere Wahl gekommen: 

*ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*
- Nachteil: sehr niedrig (1.25m)
- Vorteil: Vordach und viele Fenster, der Preis von zelt und Winterskin;

Es ist mir schon klar, das es ein neues Modell ist. Aussagen über die Qualität des Vorgänger-Modells würden mir auch helfen.

*JRC - STI X-Lite - Bivvy*
- Nachteil: hoher Preis des Winterskin, Vordach nur in Verbindung mit dem Winterskin;
- Vorteil: viele Fenster und wenig Platzverlußt durch die steile Konstruktion der Front;

*JRC-STI-RS Bivvy*
Nachteil: relativ teuer, keine Fenster;
Vorteil: Vordach;

*Chub S-Plus Max Bivvy*
- Nachteil: niedrig (1.30m), keine Fenster;
- Vorteil: Vordach und der Preis;

J*RC Dave Lane TX Bivvy*
- Nachteil: kein Vordach, keine Fenster;
- Vorteil: der Preis und die Steile Front;

*B.Richi Brolly "Vario Module EVO-Tex NANO" 2 Man*
- Vorteil: der Preis, sehr variabel;
- Nachteil: die Transportgröße, die fest angenähten Seitenteile, kein Winterskin, keine Fenster;

*Nordik Tackle Bivvy*
Nachteil: das Gewicht, es ist ein Zwei-Mann-Zelt (habe ich schon) und man muß/sollte den Skin immer mitschleppen;
Vorteil: der Preis, die gute Belüftung und die Qualität.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Habe auch einige Schirmzelte im Hinterkopf, die haben allerdings alle  den gleichen Nachteil: wenig Platz bzw. "Kopffreiheit" durch das  Schirmgestänge. Vorteile sind aber die Transportgröße und die  Flexibilität.

Andere Zelte kommen nicht in Frage. Grund: die schräge Bauweise der  Front und die damit verbundenen Probleme bei Regen und starker  Sonneneinstrahlung.

Wer hat/hatte eines der o.a. Zelte in  *seinem Besitz* und kann mir  mit einem Bericht eine kleine Kaufhilfe geben? Über Tipps für andere  Zelte  in der *gleichen Bauart *(incl. Winterskin, und Vordach) oder Angebote von gebrauchten Zelten bin ich  auch dankbar.

Preise und div. Angebote habe ich auch schon, es geht hier nur noch um die Entscheidung welche Hütte es denn nun wird.
Ach ja, die BS wurde natürlich auch verwendet...


----------



## Yoshi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hallo Aspaltmonster,

vor der gleichen Frage stand ich letzte Woche auch.
Habe mir fast die gleichen Zelte wie du angeschaut, insbesondere das B.Richi "The Wall", das Chub S-Plus Max,
Ehmans Hot Spot St und das JRC X-Lite. Alle genannten Zelte bekommt man derzeit ab ca. 150.- Euro. Videos zu den Zelten gibt es übrigens auch bei youtube.
Nach Abwägung aller für mich relevanten Bedürfnisse habe ich mich dann für das JRC X-Lite entschieden und es für einen guten Preis neu bei ebay geschossen.
Ich schätze, es wir diese Woche kommen, dann kann ich dir zumindest zu diesem Zelt mehr sagen.

Grüsse Yoshi


----------



## NickAdams (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Schau mir mal im Netz die neue Serie von B.Richi an. Das neue Module Vario hat Fenster in den Seitenteilen, ebenso das Zweimann-Brolly. Übersteigt im Augenblick zwar noch deine finanzielle Schmerzgrenze, ich bin aber sicher, dass die Preise bald sinken. Vielleicht kannst du auch das eine oder andere Messe-Schnäppchen machen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Schau mir mal im Netz die neue Serie von B.Richi an. Nick



Hab ich schon. Die entsprechen größtenteils der Bauweise die ich nicht  haben möchte oder der Preis ist jenseits von gut und böse.
Zumal die Messen mit B.Richi-Beteiligung schon gelaufen sind.




Yoshi schrieb:


> ....insbesondere das B.Richi "The Wall"



Wäre eine Option gewesen, es gibt allerdings keinen Winterskin dazu;




Yoshi schrieb:


> Nach Abwägung aller für mich relevanten Bedürfnisse habe ich mich dann für das JRC X-Lite entschieden und es für einen guten Preis neu bei ebay geschossen.
> Grüsse Yoshi



Ah, du warst das gegen den ich die Auktion verloren habe.


----------



## minne6 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hey, wie groß darf es denn sein ? Wenn du ein günstiges haben willst, dann kann ich dir dieses HIER empfehlen.
The-Dome-FS-2-Man-Bivvy. 
Ich habe zur Zeit noch das Brolly von Wiwa und muss sagen, es ist wirklich gut, allerdings ist die Kopffreiheit stark begrenzt, wenn man mit einem Stuhl drin sitzt. 
Eine Kollege von mir hat sich neulich den Dome FS-2 gekauft und ist auch begeistert.  Es gibt optional dazu auch einen Winterskin und einen Extended Overwrap.

Es kommt vielleicht nicht an die Qualität der anderen "teureren" Modell heran, aber für den Preis, ist es fast geschenkt. Außerdem hat es eine 10000er Wassersäule, die andere Zelte in dieser Preisklasse nicht haben.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*



minne6 schrieb:


> Hey, wie groß darf es denn sein ? Wenn du ein günstiges haben willst, dann kann ich dir dieses HIER empfehlen.
> The-Dome-FS-2-Man-Bivvy.



Das kenne ich schon und mit deinen Aussagen hast du vollkommen recht.

Allerdings suche ich kein 2-Mann-Zelt, ich habe noch ein "T-Rex-Gigant" nutzlos im Keller liegen.

Ich benötige eine 1-Mann oder 1,5-Mann Behausung.


----------



## minne6 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Ich denke dann ist das JRC STI X-Lite Bivvy eine günstige und gute Wahl. Die gehen bei ebay ja schon für unter 120€ weg. Hier kannste wieder mitbieten ;-) 

Artikelnummer: 130495045071


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ich denke dann ist das JRC STI X-Lite Bivvy eine günstige und gute Wahl. Die gehen bei ebay ja schon für unter 120€ weg. Hier kannste wieder mitbieten ;-)
> 
> Artikelnummer: 130495045071




Ich weiß... hab ich schon unter Beobachtung....:q


Habe es aber auch im Netz für einen guten Festpreis gefunden und liege da mit Winterskin noch weit unter 400€.


----------



## Yoshi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Ah, du warst das gegen den ich die Auktion verloren habe.

Ja, sorry, ich war`s....:q Habs für 121 Euronen erstanden.
Aber evt. bekommst du es jetzt ja auch, evt. sogar billiger.
Für mich ausschlaggebend war z.B., dass man die ganz Front rausnehmen kann und Lüftungsfenster hinten vorhanden sind.
Ein Vordach wäre schön gewesen, aber man kann nicht alles haben......


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hab`s überlebt... Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man.


Das mit der Front und den hinteren Fenstern ist auch bei mir das Hauptkriterium.

Das Manko ist halt das fehlende Vordach und der Preis vom Winterskin:c
Denn dann hat man ein Vordach.


----------



## Jagst-Carp (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich weiß... hab ich schon unter Beobachtung....:q
> 
> 
> Habe es aber auch im Netz für einen guten Festpreis gefunden und liege da mit Winterskin noch weit unter 400€.


Hi
Hätte ein JRC STI 1 Vieleicht 5 mal gebraucht Top in Schuß
is mir persönlich zu klein, hat wie das Trakker rundrum Netzfenster,plus Überwurf 200€


----------



## Tino (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hallo Asphalt

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren das *Anaconda Metro Dome 1+ Winterskin* und bin sehr zufrieden.
Alles Tip Top gibt nichts zu meckern.

Hier angucken:http://www.dergeraetehaendler.de/Schirme-Zelte/Anaconda-Metro-Dome-I-Karpfenzelt::99.html

Das beste sind die 5 Fenster und das Vordach und die Grösse für ein Einman Zelt.

Mit Skin lag ich unter 350€.


Hier kriegste es komplett zum Hammerpreis

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2604759


----------



## Yoshi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hallo Tino, kannst da das angegebene Gewicht (14 KG) für das Zelt bestätigen? Wäre dann ja doppelt so schwer wie das JRC X-Lite.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

@Tino: danke für den Tip, aber beide Zelte sind nicht mehr lieferbar bzw. ausverkauft.

Habe jetzt in einem anderen Forum das *Trakker SLX V2* empfohlen bekommen. Hat zwar an der Rückwand keine Fenster, aber eine komplette Moskitofront.


----------



## heidsch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hallo asphalt,

hör auf mit Zelten ohne hintere Fenster zu liebäugeln .
Mach's richtig und kauf was Anständiges ... im besten Fall mit austauschbarer Front.


mfg heidsch


----------



## Black-Wiesel1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

*Hi Leute! 
Warum kauft ihr immer so Teure Angelzelte!!

Mir sind die Dinger zu umständlich zu spärlich und man hat in den meisten keinen Platz.* 
*Es gibt bei Quechua ([FONT=&quot]Decathlon[/FONT]) http://tente.quechua.com/de/zelte/r-2,wurfzelte.html Geile Wurfzelte.*
*Ich selbst benutze ein Base Seconds Full, 225x225 cm Stehhöhe 190 cm, da kann man ohne weiteres zu zweit mit ner Liege und kleinen Tisch drin Schlafen.*
*Des Weiteren hab ich zwei Türen wo ich auch ein weiteres Zelt mit anbinden kann, das gleich oder unter dem Vordach ein kleineres als zusätzlicher Stauraum. *
*Schaut euch das Video an http://www.quechua.com/fr-FR/base-seconds-full-installation-video-13-107.html*
*Ich war mit dem teil im Winter bei Schnee und bei Starken Regen unterwegs ohne Probleme.*
*Im Sommer kann ich alle vier Türen öffnen.*
*Ein Boden ist mit dabei man kann ihn aber auch weglassen was Praktischer ist.*
*Das Zelt steht in 30 Sec. und ist in 3 min auch wieder zusammen gebaut, kein langes fummeln.*
*Der Preis im link ist der empf. Vk. Ich Habs für 129 Teuros Gekauft.*
*Ach Ja ich Arbeite nicht bei [FONT=&quot]Decathlon[/FONT] noch bei Quechua.*


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

@Heidsch: mit den Fenstern hinten bin ich mir nicht sicher, habe da noch keine Erfahrungen mit gesammelt.
Aber mittlerweile denke ich auch das men am Zelt besser ein oder zwei Fenster an der Rückwand hat als ein Vordach.

Beides ist natürlich optimal. Mal abwarten was sich so ergibt, bin jetzt nochmal die ganzen Internetshops am abklappern.
Werde wohl erst in 3 Wochen das erste Mal ans Wasser können, da muß man nix überstürzen.

Und zur Not wird halt im "Gigant" oder im alten Cheyenne gepennt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*



Black-Wiesel1 schrieb:


> *Mir sind die Dinger zu umständlich zu spärlich und man hat in den meisten keinen Platz.*
> *...*
> *Ich selbst benutze ein Base Seconds Full, 225x225 cm Stehhöhe 190 cm, da kann man ohne weiteres zu zweit mit ner Liege und kleinen Tisch drin Schlafen.*


Eine Liege ist ~90cm breit. Mal zwei sind das 180cm; also noch 45cm Platz für einen Tisch, aber dann stehen die Liegen Anschlag Zeltwand.
Also unter "ohne weiteres" verstehe ich was anderes. Sowas wie bei einem Anaconda Fortress oder großem 2Mann bzw. 2 1/2Mann Bivvy.
Da kann man dann von "ohne weiteres" sprechen, bequem auf seiner Liege sitzen ohne das man nass wird wenn die Tür offen ist und im Kopfteil noch seine Taschen verstauen.


----------



## Brennheider (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Moin, moin.
Noch ein Tipp. Wenn Du bei Dir in der Gegend einen Bundeswehrshop hast dann schaue doch mal dort vorbei und informiere Dich. Habe mir im letzten Jahr dort ein 1 1/2 Mann Zelt gekauft, kein Steilwand sondern ein s.g Iglu. Top Qualität mit Winterüberwurf. Ist in 2Minuten aufgebau super Kopffreiheit. Neupreis ca. 380€. BW-Gebraucht 1a Zustand mit allem drum und dran 60€. Warum viel Geld ausgeben wenn es auch preiswerter geht.
Petri Heil, Karl


----------



## Yoshi (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hallo Black-Wiesel,

die Zelte sehen schon gut aus, ich frage mich nur, ob sie auch einem Sturm standhalten würden. Mich persönlich würde auch stören, dass ich kein Klarsichtfenster in der Türe habe.
Und zu guter Letzt kann man den Boden nicht rausnehmen, was la (leider), an vielen Gewässern so vorgeschrieben ist.

Ach noch etwa, die Stehhöhe ist wohl nicht 1,90m, sondern nur 90cm....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

so da bei mir das thema auch ansteht schreib ich ein bissl was dazu.

ich hab bis jetzt immer brollys gefischt um die 100-150€, nach 3-4 jahren immer das selbe, die front löst sich auf(gummierung).

 da ich nicht alle 3-4 jahre ein neues kaufen will ,hab  ich das tracker pionier bei kumpels angeschaut.

und muss sagen ein geiles teil, zu testberichten u.s.w kann ich leider nix sagen.

-der vorteil innen , man hat keine spinne,deswegen mehr platzt.

-das gestänge ist aus, alu also auch stabieler

-das ding steht bomben fest,durch die spannung.

werds mir am samstag, genauer noch mal anschauen im laden

da das tracker grad im angebot ist für 399€ werde ich warscheilich zuschlagen


----------



## Tino (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hallo Tino, kannst da das angegebene Gewicht (14 KG) für das Zelt bestätigen? Wäre dann ja doppelt so schwer wie das JRC X-Lite.




Das Gewicht wird schon stimmen.Wobei es mir völlig egal ist,da ich dieses nur aufbaue wenn ich 5-8 Tage am Wasser bin und das passiert 2-3 mal im Jahr.Da fahr ich dicht mit dem Auto ran und fertig.
Für Kurztrips hab ich den JRC ST1 Brolly.Da passt ne Liege rein und noch ein wenig Gepäck und es regnet nicht rein.


----------



## Tino (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hallo Asphalt

Hier gibt es das noch für beides schlappe 360€.

Also Zelt + Winterskin.

:vika haste ein kleines Vordach und hintere Fenster:vik:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Anaconda_m32_x1.htm


----------



## Black-Wiesel1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

*Salü Yoshi!
ich war selbst mit dem Zelt an der Saar bei Starkem Regen und leichter Sturm, wenn du das Zelt abspanst wenn ein Sturm ansteht dann bleibt das Ding auch stehen. Ich spann sonst nicht ab.
Ja Klarsichtfenster hab ich auch schon vermisst, gibt’s leider nicht eigentlich schade aber Mann kann nicht alles haben.
Der Boden ist als Folie dabei er ist nicht fest mit dem Zelt verbunden, er wird bei Bedarf ins Zelt gelegt und mit Klett in den Ecken verbunden.
Zur Stehhöhe Sie ist 190 cm 
Ich kann dir dieses Zelt nur empfehlen oder Schaus dir einfach an.
Gruß*

Hallo Christian 36 !

Deine Berechnung ist richtig, wir waren mit 2 Liegen im Zelt und hatten den großen Anaconda Tisch in der Mitte stehen. 
Klar ist es zu zweit etwas eng, aber wenn man seine Sachen unter der Liege verstaut reicht der Platz allemal.
Wenn man zu zweit unterwegs ist ist es natürlich von Vorteil wenn der Kollege auch so ein Zelt hat. Die Teile miteinander verbinden Tür auf schon hat man sehr viel Platz.
Für einen allein Optimal, es war auch nur eine Möglichkeit.

*Gruß* 

*Black Wiesel*


----------



## Yoshi (9. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Black-Wiesel, du hast recht, ich hab mir ein ganz anderes Zelt angesehen, nämlich das kleiner Grüne für 30.- Euro.
Werde ich mir evt. mal für Fuerteventura zulegen.
Hab allerdings noch was gefunden, was mich noch stören würde (sorry), dass habe aber einige andere Angelzelte auch:
Nämlich den hohen Einstieg bzw. die Kante unten beim Eingang.
Also bei einem Run würde es mich wahrscheinlich hinlegen, wenn ich nicht daran denken und rausstürmen würde....


----------



## Yoshi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

So, mein JRX STI X-Lite ist heute gekommen. Erster Eindruck, sehr gut, allerdings etwas kleiner als ich dachte. Morgen schreibe ich ein bisschen mehr dazu.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Es ist zum Mäuse melken.... 

Wirklich weiter gekommen bin ich bisher noch nicht, außer das ich noch ein paar Zelte mehr gefunden habe. 

Beinahe hätte ich mein Budget etwas überzogen und mir den  B.Richi Big Deal 1 gegönnt.

Was mich abschreckt: bei der Bude ist kein Klarsichtfenster dabei und in dieser Preisklasse erwarte ich das ein solcher "Pfennig-Artikel" mit dabei ist.  

Habe jetzt ein Angebot für ein Ehmanns gefunden, das liest sich ganz gut. 

Klick für ein Hot Spot SI 1 Man 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob die Pramzelte in einen Fox Royale Quiver passen? 

Und je mehr ich am stöbern bin, desto öfter klicke ich immer wieder auf ein Angebot für ein Trakker Ultra-Light. Das gibt es jetzt für 419€ im Netz zu kaufen. 
Sicherlich hat es kein Vordach, die hinteren Fenster fehlen und es sprengt mit dem Skin mein Budget ganz gewaltig... Aber ich habe ja im April Geburtstag... 

  Und es ist leicht, passt in einen Quiver und ist schnell aufgebaut.



Was mich halt immer wieder an einen Schirm denken lässt: ich bin eigentlich nie mehr wie zwei Nächte am Stück draußen. Meistens bin ich nur zwischen 15 und 30h am Wasser.

Der Platz war im Ultimate Cheynne zwar eingeschränkt, aber es hat gereicht.

Mega-Table, Liege und Ruckbox haben immer gepasst, der Rest wurde unter die Liege geschoben. Und der schnellere Aufbau im Gegensatz zu einem Pramhaubenzelt ist natürlich auch ein Argument.


----------



## minne6 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Ich will keinen neuen Trööt anfangen und schließe mich mal hier an!

Ich schwanke zwischen den beiden Zelten.


JRC STI Defender 2Man Link

und 

The Dome FS 2 Man Bivvy von Wiwa. Link

Die Wassersäule bei dem Wiwa Zelt ist 1000 und bei dem jrc nur 5000.

Wenn mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Gruß´
Simon


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Kumpel ( Barschkönig ) hat das von Jrc..
Ich finde es nicht schlecht für mich wäre es aber zu klein. Kann dir nichts zum Schwitzwasser sagen. 5000er Wassersäule reicht bei dem aber aus.

Habe das JRC Twin Skin und das ist ja fast das Gleiche wie das Wiwa. Hat genügend Fenster, Wassersäule auch und das Schwitzwasser fällt nur sehr wenig aus. Im Sommer kann man dann gut lüften bei dem Zelt.


----------



## minne6 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hat er das 2 Man oder 1 Man Zelt? Habe schon gehört, das die sehr anfällig sind für Schwitzwasser... Aber ich glaube, das wird in der Preisklasse nicht ausbleiben. Den Winterskin gibts günstig dazu.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

*So, hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht...

Habe mittlerweile diverse Zelte in meine "Wunschliste" aufgenommen und wieder rausgeschmissen...**

Was hat sich getan....**

- Trakker Pionier Ultralight: würde ich für 420€ bekommen, den Skin für 120€. Nachteil hier (lt. Aussage eines Angelfreundes) Es ist sehr klein und ist für meine Körpergröße von 1,91 nicht so gut geeignet.**
Allerdings ist es auch sehr Leicht und passt in der Fox Royale-Qiver.

- Auf Empfehlung des o.a. Angelfreundes habe ich mich mal durch das Zeltangebot von Nash gebuddelt.... Das "Titan Bivvy" sprengt nur "ein klein wenig" mein Budget, der "Nash Brolly" hat nur diese Moskito-Front, geschlossen ist es nur mit dem Überwurf.**
Und der Titan Brolly ist mit 1,20m wohl eher was für Kinder und Kleinwüchsige.

Hoffenlich hat ein Aussteller auf der Messe Speyer das "**Trakker Aero-Lite Bivvy", das wäre noch eine Alternative. Kennt jemand die Qualität dieses Zeltes? Also nicht vom "Hören-Sagen", sondern weil er schon Live gesehen hat oder selbst besitzt?

- Thema Ehmanns: Hier gibt es ja die Angebotsbündel, da wäre das Hot Spot SI 1 immer noch eine Option für mich. Allerdings auch sehr groß und schwer. **


Fazit: ich bin noch nicht wirklich einen Schritt weiter gekommen, außer das ich immer wieder bei einem Angebot für das JRC STI X-Lite hängen bleibe.**

Bin aber auch für weitere Vorschläge Dankbar...

Und was mich dann doch sehr wundert: der eine sagt das Ehmanns absolut Top Zelte liefert. Der nächste sagt wieder das es nur der erste Eindruck ist, wenn man die Hütten aber länger nutzt, kommen die Schwächen zum Vorschein.

@Yoshi: hast du das Zelt jetzt mittlerweile mal aufgebaut und kannst ein bischen was darüber erzählen??*


----------



## Yoshi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hallo Asphaltmonster,

ja, ich konnte das Zelt inzwischen testen und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden damit. Ich werde heute Mittag mal etwas ausführlicher darüber schreiben.

Grüsse
Yoshi#h


----------



## fenmaus (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

_*Hallo
Ich weiß ja nicht wo du fischen willst,aber du solltes dir mal gedanken machen,wenn du in Bayern fischen willst,dann ist wildes Zelten verboten am Wasser,aber Zelt ohne Boden ist fast über all erlaut.#6
Würde mir ein gutes Ruckzuck-Zelt kaufen.Meine es nur gut,bevor du so viel Geld aus gibst.|krach:
Petri Heil
fenmaus
#::a:s
*_


----------



## Yoshi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hi fenmaus, bei den Zelten, über die wir hier in der Haupsache sprechen, kann man den Boden  bei Bedarf rausnehmen.


----------



## Yoshi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Also, hier mein kleiner Bericht zum JRC STI X-Lite in Pro und Contra unterteilt:

Pro:
- schön leicht (ges. 7,8 Kg), ohne Bodenplane 4,6 Kg)
- Häringe aus Aluminium, super leicht, trotzdem stabil
- Reisverschluss auch an den Seitenfenstern
- schneller Aufbau
- so gut wie kein Schwitzwasser (bei Gebrauch ohne Winterskin)
- große Fensteröffnungen (Türe, Seiten und hinten)
- steht bombe, wenn alles abgespannt und straff ist
- sehr gute und leichtgängige Reisverschlüsse
- die Frames werden durch extra Laschen geführt

Contra:
- recht klein im Innenraum, für mich gerade ausreichend (1,85m)
- fummelige Befestigung des Klarsichtfensters (nervig)
- Abdunklungsrollo kann nur angehängt werden (baumelt unten lose rum, keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit)
- Fenster hinten mit Klettverschluss (warum kein Reisverschlusssystem wie bei den Seitenfenstern vorne?)
- nur eine halbe Bodenplane (reicht gerade bis unter die Liege)

Wie gesagt, das sind nur Punkte, die mir gefallen bzw. nicht gefallen. Auf youtube gibt es auch ein Video zu dem Zelt (Aufbau), kommentiert in grottenschlechten Englisch:q.

grüsse Yoshi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Na Prima... Eine halbe Bodenplane, das ist ja wie alkoholfreies Bier...

Und mit 1,91m Körpergröße dürfte ich da auch Probleme bekommen. Aber andereseits: ich habe die ganze zeit in einem Ultimate Cheyenne gehaust.... Das hat auch geklappt.

Der Platz war zwar eingeschränkt, im Zelt standen Liege, TNT-Ruckbox und B.Richi Mega-Table. Hinter und unter der Liege dann die Rutentaschen und Kühltasche.

Dann war da grad noch Platz für meine Beine dazwischen. 
Auf die Liege setzen ging grade noch so, mit eingezogenen Kopf wg. dem Schirmgestänge.

Aber zu 90% bin ich nur eine Nacht am Wasser und mir deswegen ein Ehmanns zu kaufen... ich weiß nicht so recht. Zumal die Ehmanns alle große Hütten und schon fast zwei-Mann-Buden sind.

Und wie schon gesagt, ich habe ein (unnützes) T-Rex Gigant im Keller liegen.

Ich hab schon fast den Verdacht, das die Angelegenheit wohl mein Budget sprengen wird...

Ich werde wohl in Speyer nicht nur ca. 200kg Partikel ins Auto laden müssen, sondern auch noch das Zelt incl. Überwurf...


----------



## EmsCarp (22. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hallo Apshaltmonster,

bei dem von dir genannten Big Deal ist beim Zelt ein Klarsichtfenster dabei, zumindest in der Tür, für die Seitenfenster nicht. Die sind erst ab den Vario Zelten dann Serie...

Gruß Chris


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

Hey Chriss, dich gibt es ja noch!!! Wie kommts das du hier mal wieder online bist? Wunder gescheh`n....

Danke für den Tip, damit ist mir schonmal geholfen. Gilt das mit dem Klarsichtfenster nur für das Zelt oder auch für den Winterskin?

Mal sehen welches Zelt es im Endeffekt wird.

Am Samstag bin ich um diese Erfahrung reicher und eventuellum einige Euros ärmer. Falls ich auf der Messe nix finde, werde ich wohl einen meiner Tackle-Händler nerven müssen...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe/-entscheidung für Zelt*

*So, die Suche hat ein Ende...Es wurde das hier:

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/BRichi-The-Wall-FS-High-Top-1-1-2-Man-VERSION-2009The Wall

Nachdem ich mir in Speyer mehrere Zelte angesehen habe und mein Favorit von JRC dann doch nicht so der Bringer war, habe ich durch Zufall bei MK-Angelsport ein Angebot für das Zelt gesehen und dieses auch für 135€ erstanden.

Sicherlich hat es in der Rückwand keine Fenster, aber irgendwo mußte ich Abstriche machen.
Die Maße sind ok, die Qualität von B.Richi Artikel kenne ich schon, deswegen auch blind gekauft.
Neben dem Preis war die Größe und die positiven Aussagen anderer Angler über das Zelt beim Kauf ausschlaggebend.

Und zu 90% habe ich auch schon den passenden Winterskin.
Sollte das nicht klappen, weiß jemand welcher Skin passt oder ob ich mit welchem Extendend Skin die Bude noch mit einem Vorraum ausstatten kann?*


----------

